# "que" en italiano



## Schenker

Hola, ¿existe alguna regla o alguna forma de saber cúando se usa "di" y cuándo "che" para decir "que"?


----------



## pernileta

¿Qué quieres decir? ?Porqué no pones unos ejemplos?


----------



## Schenker

Para mi está clara la pregunta. El "que" español a veces se dice "di" y otras veces "che". Espero alguien pueda ayudarme.
Chao.


----------



## Silvia10975

Sería más sencillo para quien tendrá que ayudarte que pusieras unos ejemplos de frases españolas. Aunque tu pregunta pueda resultar clara, lo sería todavía más si pudiéramos ver donde tienes la duda.
Te aconsejo echar un vistazo aquí, a lo mejor encuentrarás algo que aclare tu duda.
Silvia.


----------



## llenyador

Estoy pensando en la pregunta de Schenker y no logro ver ningún caso en que el "que" español se pueda traducir por el "di" italiano. Saludos


----------



## Schenker

llenyador said:


> Estoy pensando en la pregunta de Schenker y no logro ver ningún caso en que el "que" español se pueda traducir por el "di" italiano. Saludos


 
Spero di si = espero *QUE* si

pd: no puse ejemplos porque era una pregunta general, pense que existian reglas conocidas. pero veo que no. Gracias de todas formas a todos.
Adios.


----------



## irene.acler

A mí me parece que usamos "di" cuando el sujeto de la principal y de la subordinada es igual, mientas que usamos "che" cuando el sujeto de las dos proposiciones es diferente:
Spero di esserti di aiuto--> yo
Spero di poter venire con voi--> (yo) espero poder ir (yo) con vosotros
En cambio:
Spero che possiate risolvere questi problemi --> yo espero que vosotros podáis 

Pero no sé si efectivamente siempre es así..no se me ocurren ejemplos que confirmen lo contrario..a ver qué dicen los demás!


----------



## trinitalian

Ciao Schenker,
volevo dirti che esistono regole  che ci indicano quando usare il di. Per esempio nei comparativi il di si usa quando l confronto e' fra due nomi o pronomi, non preceduti da preposizione, rispetto a una stessa qualita'. In italiano diciamo Paolo e' piu' alto di Marco. 
Spero di esserti stata utile.
Ciao


----------



## Schenker

Entonces en comparaciones se usa "di".

En esta frase igual se usa y no es una comparación "io direi di si". O la que puse antes "spero di si".

pd: Irene en los ejemplos que pusiste no se traducen los "di" como "que". Muchos saludos.


----------



## pernileta

"Io direi di si" è corretta e si non è comparazione, però puoi dire "direi che è meglio così" (per esempio).

Ciao


----------



## Kermosura

En comparaciones se usa che cuando comparas dos cualidades, por ejemplo:
É piú lungo che largo.
Pero:
Sono piú alta di Maria.


----------



## Schenker

Me quedó claro cuando se usa di y che en comparaciones, pero en otras situaciones no hay reglas?


----------



## MOMO2

Schenker said:


> Para mi está clara la pregunta. El "que" español a veces se dice "di" y otras veces "che". Espero alguien pueda ayudarme.
> Chao.


 

Podría contestarte mas prefiero *que* pongas unos ejemplos para no arriesgarme *a *darte una respuesta incompleta

Potrei anche rispondere ma preferisco aspettare qualche esempio per non rischiare *di* darti una risposta incompleta

(El primer "que" no se traduce mientras el "que" que no hay se traduce con un "di", en esta frase)

Como ves los idiomas tienen muchos matices ...

Pon unos ejemplos po favor



llenyador said:


> Estoy pensando en la pregunta de Schenker y no logro ver ningún caso en que el "que" español se pueda traducir por el "di" italiano. Saludos


 
Hola Llenyador,
Te dije que te callaras
Ti ho detto di stare zitto





pernileta said:


> "Io direi di si" è corretta e si non è comparazione, però puoi dire "direi che è meglio così" (per esempio).
> 
> Ciao


 
Scusa
"Io direi di sì" non significa "Direi che è meglio così". Ho capito male o intendevi proprio questo?
Ciao 



Schenker said:


> Me quedó claro cuando se usa di y che en comparaciones, pero en otras *situaciones* no hay reglas?


 

Perdona que insista pero ya que nosotros nos esforzamos para ayudarte ¿por qué no haces tú un pequeño esfuerzo y pones ejemplos de esas otras *situaciones*?


----------



## Kermosura

A ver si sacamos más conclusiones.
Con verbos de lengua y pensamiento como, credere, pensare, dire... se usa di si:
--Va seguido de si o de no--Credo di sí, credo di no.
--Va seguido de infinitivo-- Credo di essere sincero

Si en vez de poner infinitivo prefieres conjugar el verbo:

Perdon, se me ha ido el dedo, sigo con mi explicacion.
Si en vez de poner infinitivo prefieres conjugar el verbo:
verbo + che + subjuntivo--- Credo che sia sufficente

Seguro que hay mas cosas que añadie, pero esto es lo que se de mi humilde italiano, jaja


----------



## Schenker

Hasta el momento veo 2 situaciones en las cuales el "que" se dice con "di". La de la comparación y la otra es cuando se quiere decir "que no/si" = "di no/si" (ej. ha detto di no, y las otras que están en post anteriores). ¿Habrán otras?

Saludos.


----------



## pernileta

Per momo.
Non volevo assolutamente dire che significano la stessa cosa.
Stavo facendo un esempio della differenza entre di e che.
Ciao


----------

